
What employees say about making diversity work - rustoo
https://theconversation.com/inclusion-starts-with-better-management-heres-what-employees-say-about-making-diversity-work-141878
======
jazzercize
"For a start, it means ensuring all employees regardless of background feel
that they are important and valued members of the team"

I don't think it's a manger's job to pat someone on the back for every good
thing you do at a company. If you aren't getting enough attention, speak up.
If that still isn't working, leave.

"They treated all employees the same regardless of how hard they worked or
whether they needed additional training and did not seem to value employees
for their contributions"

If someone needs additional training, they should speak up and take some
personal responsibility. Many times, leaders are doing things like running an
actual company and have a tremendous amount of daily responsibility.

"These leaders discouraged others from sharing their ideas or excluded
employees from important meetings if they did not agree with the manager’s
views"

Your job as an employee is to make your manager look good. If you are loudly
disagreeing with them about anything, it doesn't make them look good to their
boss(s). This can be done in private.

If your manager still doesn't agree, your idea stops there. If you follow this
rule, you have a much better career.

There is also this trend that everyone's ideas matter and should be taken
seriously. This just isn't true. I have 20+ years of experience. I have heard
ridiculous ideas from employees/co-workers with very little experience.

Will I listen? Yes. Do I have time to hear every single idea and explain
exactly why we aren't doing things a certain way? no. I also think some people
confuse 'listening' to 'implementing/using' an idea or suggestion.

"Participants also described less inclusive leaders as having a tendency to
blame others when things went wrong and to create divides among employees by
using “us versus them” language"

Not to get political, but this reminds me of the conservatives that work in
the California tech companies that aren't even allowed to speak their opinions
out loud (or online) without getting harassed and/or fired. If the 'us' vs
'them' mentality is going to ever going to stop, this sort of behavior also
needs to stop.

"In my evaluations they say all positive things but never the things I need to
work on. I know I’m not being promoted for a reason, but they just don’t want
to tell me. I trust the leader more if they are honest or transparent.”"

This is more a part of our current climate than ever. If you tell someone the
truth, it could get you fired. Nobody wants to be cancelled, so this is the
result.

I think inclusion should be not even looking at the color of a person's skin
and only hiring based on experience and merit. However, I see countless posts
on Twitter from local companies with all female tech teams labeled as
'diverse' and 'inclusive', when it's the exact opposite.

